
GrafX2 2.5 Released – ultimate 256-color painting program for pixel art - app4soft
http://www.pouet.net/topic.php?post=542050
======
orionblastar
I am glad to see it for Haku and hope to see it ported to other platforms.

My favorite paint program was Electronic Arts Deluxe Paint series.

------
app4soft

         G R A F X  2
      "Pixels not Dead!"
    

Tonight I visited IRC, joined #grafx2 channel on Freenode and got "WOW!"
effect[0] - _Adrien Destugues_ (aka ' _PulkoMandy_ ')[1], one of GrafX2's
developers since 2007, told that _v2.5_ released[2] few hours ago, but he
found one issue with " _make install_ " script and fixed it on next commit[3].
So, all just now ready for package maintainers ;-)

Source code hosted on Gitlab -
[http://gitlub.com/GrafX2/grafx2](http://gitlub.com/GrafX2/grafx2)

Version history - [http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article4/version-
history](http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article4/version-history)

Packaging status on Repology[4] show current state of "grafx2" package in
repositories of different OS (Linux-based, BSD-based, etc.).

Soon links to all known binary builds will be collected on official site on "
_Downloads_ "[5] page ;-)

There are many features for customizing[6]: keyboard shortcuts, skins, fonts,
bookmarking folders, etc.

But AMAZING feature of GrafX2 is Lua-scripting and possibility to create
addons![7]

One of most known free addons package is " _DB 's TOOLBOX_"[8] produced by
_Richard Fhager_ (aka ' _DawnBringer_ ') - collection of many AWESOME Lua-
scripts for different tasks. Latest version of package is " _DB 's TOOLBOX
v1.4_"[9] and was released on _December of 2017_!

NOTE! Web-site now migrated to
[http://grafx2.chez.com](http://grafx2.chez.com) (if you will try visit
[http://grafx2.tk](http://grafx2.tk) it will automatically redirect you to
current web-site).

Old wiki[10] still hosted on PulkoMandy's web-site.

P.S.: My screenshot taken under Linux -
[http://i.imgur.com/FOSI7kq.png](http://i.imgur.com/FOSI7kq.png)

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/NHZC9Ge.png](http://i.imgur.com/NHZC9Ge.png)

[1]
[http://www.pouet.net/user.php?who=20122](http://www.pouet.net/user.php?who=20122)

[2]
[https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/tags/v2.5](https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/tags/v2.5)

[3]
[https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/commit/8e94f338dff72024ec4e...](https://gitlab.com/GrafX2/grafX2/commit/8e94f338dff72024ec4e1e1ecd15aa8271ff8317)

[4]
[https://repology.org/metapackage/grafx2/versions](https://repology.org/metapackage/grafx2/versions)

[5]
[http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?static3/downloads](http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?static3/downloads)

[6]
[http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article12/customization](http://grafx2.chez.com/index.php?article12/customization)

[7]
[http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide/Lua](http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide/Lua)

[8]
[http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=12854](http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=12854)

[9]
[http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=26080](http://pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=26080)

[10]
[http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide](http://pulkomandy.tk/projects/GrafX2/wiki/UserGuide)

